# fire pits at buc-ees



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

does anyone know who makes the fire pits that they sell at buc-ees.i live in liberty and would hate to drive2 1/2 hrs down to el campo just to buy a fire pit.i wanted to see if they had a dealer that was closer


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

do you have a pic?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

They are in Conroe and you can buy there also.
http://www.wilkesbadasspits.com/


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> does anyone know who makes the fire pits that they sell at buc-ees.i live in liberty and would hate to drive2 1/2 hrs down to el campo just to buy a fire pit.i wanted to see if they had a dealer that was closer


You're in good shape....Bucees is in Wharton, not El Campo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Also a bucees in waller that has them


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Have a giant one in Texas City if you wanted to combine it with a fishing trip. It's on 45 so not out if the way if headed to Galveston.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

How about Waller or Madisonville?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Baytown should be open soon.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Texas City isnt but an hour from Liberty


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Baytown should be open soon.


Yep. What he said. Shouldn't be long. Beavers at work all over the place!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, wait until the Baytown store is open. I went down a looong road to buy a smoker that Bucees carried, sometimes. It was made by Wilkes. After several phone conversations I met them at their Conroe shop and basically was told to go to Buccees and they couldn't say when they would make that or any model again. I wouldn't want to do business with Wilkes. Attitude, Attitude. Business running on auto-pilot. 
Of course with Bucees not having a phone or a website that they respond to made it a frustrating experience. 
I bought a Lifetyme smoker.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> You're in good shape....Bucees is in Wharton, not El Campo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 One in El Campo too..


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

redexpress said:


> It was made by Wilkes. After several phone conversations I met them at their Conroe shop and basically was told to go to Buccees and they couldn't say when they would make that or any model again. I wouldn't want to do business with Wilkes. Attitude, Attitude. Business running on auto-pilot.
> .


X10 on the ATTITUDE.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Buccess firepits are the most expensive fire pits I have ever seen.

Get on craigslist or google and you'll find guys that weld them in their backyard shop for half the cost and probably better quality. 

I bought mine from a guy in conroe for half the price of one from Buccees. Its been a few years, but let me see if I can find his number and I'll post it up for you.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Found it. Below is the website. This guy will custom build whatever you want as well. Great customer service and he even let me come by at about 9pm on a Friday night to pick it up.

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/menu.html


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Madisionville is under construction they do not have BBQpits etc right now


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought I remember seeing the pits at Buccees Texas City, built by Life Tyme.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Fire Pit*

Made my own out of a washing machine tub and bolted stainless legs on it
and it is awesome!! Total cost, $50 bucks!

Mako2


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mako2 said:


> Made my own out of a washing machine tub and bolted stainless legs on it
> and it is awesome!! Total cost, $50 bucks!
> 
> Mako2


Pics!


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

How much is the one at Bucee's? I was thinking of getting one this year myself.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a couple we built ourselves that will still be around long after those from Bucees have rusted away! The problem with these is that the smoke off them is always blowing the wrong way no matter where you set it up. I am gonna build one with a smoke stack on it next and see if that solves the problem.


----------

